# Where to buy deer antlers



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Recently someone posted a couple of places that had good prices on deer antlers. One of them was a site that was a warehouse or outlet that had the best prices I had seen with free shipping. I searched posts but couldn't find it again and I didn't bookmark. Can anyone help me?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Look on eBay. Specifically fresh antler sheds as they'll still be fresh and softer for dogs. They are usually pretty cheap too


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

This? Grateful Shed Antler Chews for Dogs, Wholesale to the Public It's the place I use.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

Elk Antler Chews | Premium Dog Treats & Gear | Mountain Dog Chews

They sell Grade A Fresh shed elk antlers.


----------

